# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Charlotte 8/23 & 24



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

We are at Repticon Charlotte this weekend. Bringing some leucomelas sub-adults, an azureus adult pair, super blue auratus sub-adults, lots of juvie mint terribilis, juvie patricias, a few assorted pumilios, and several other juvies, along with the usual supplies, vivariums and fruit flies. Come and see us!


----------

